# Gone and done it!



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, finally dipped my toes in the dark side..

Got an Elite-3 set up from RCS, and installed it in my Heisler. Everything fitted neatly in the tender as per the install post Tony has on his web site. 





















I'm running 14.4V, batteries are Matsushima AA 2100 mAh low loss NiMH. That was what was available locally and, of course (claimed the retailer), better than the Sanyo Eneloop I was asking about.. But he did make the packs up to spec and I had them 24hrs after ordering. 

I am LOVING only having to do a quick sweep of the track before getting to run.









Cheers
Neil


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Neil. 

Thanks for choosing RCS.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the "Dark Side". It will make a difference in the way you enjoy running trains!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you'll want to change ALL your equipment! 

Nice setup. I just can't make them as neat as Tony does.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side! You will never go back.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Neil is in New Zealand and did the Heisler himself.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, the dark side.... interesting... 

ummm.... OK..... I need to make a new thread. ( positive and challenging I say...) 


I am DCS and also saying room for DCC and based on Navytech's strategy I see room for major battery in my world... (serving both DCC and DCS) 


Bit of a twist from the "light side" Vs "dark side" yes? 


Did I open pandora's box. 

No


Please do not respond and lets save the concepts for the future. No-one is offbeat here. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 03/21/2009 6:43 PM
Yes, the dark side.... interesting... 

ummm.... OK..... I need to make a new thread. ( positive and challenging I say...) 


I am DCS and also saying room for DCC and based on Navytech's strategy I see room for major battery in my world... (serving both DCC and DCS) 


Bit of a twist from the "light side" Vs "dark side" yes? 


Did I open pandora's box. 

No


Please do not respond and lets save the concepts for the future. No-one is offbeat here. 

gg






UURRRRRRRRRRRRR UUUMMMMMMMMMMMM WHAT..??????????


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 03/21/2009 11:01 PM
Posted By GG on 03/21/2009 6:43 PM
Yes, the dark side.... interesting... 

ummm.... OK..... I need to make a new thread. ( positive and challenging I say...) 


I am DCS and also saying room for DCC and based on Navytech's strategy I see room for major battery in my world... (serving both DCC and DCS) 


Bit of a twist from the "light side" Vs "dark side" yes? 


Did I open pandora's box. 

No


Please do not respond and lets save the concepts for the future. No-one is offbeat here. 

gg






UURRRRRRRRRRRRR UUUMMMMMMMMMMMM WHAT..??????????




















My dearest of Nick's.... 

I sense a bit of "stress" , confusion... lack of confidence here?????[/b] 


Did I catch you in a moment of weakness? Are you and your battery fellowships .... ??????



I was about to go to bed, then you pop up with your great comments... I AM WIDE AWAKE NOW...












I really do love having fun with polarized opinions. * Understand that we are BOTH correct... this is but a simple opinion on my part... everyone to their tune and YES you are correct in your own opinion. 
*

With this in mind, I note that the battery people somewhat insecure .... 


Bring it on lad....










gg 



*
*


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

GG. 
It seems you have nothing productive to add so may I respectfully suggest you go and hijack someone elses thread.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/21/2009 10:23 AM

Nice setup. I just can't make them as neat as Tony does.

Yeah, afraid I have to claim responsibility for the rats nest above Tom, no slur on Tony. And the glaring white strip connector... That was a weak moment and all I had on hand at the time. Posted By Torby on 03/21/2009 10:23 AM

Now you'll want to change ALL your equipment! 


Ermmm, I just did.







TVRR is running a bit light on motive power until CFO approves more cash. It may take some time...









I'm playing with rocks while I wait.

Cheers
Neil

Dang, this quoting thing takes a bit to get right!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil. 
I meant it was you that had achieved a nice neat installation. 
I have seen some reall rats nests over time, and yours is not one of them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was complementing you that your's is as neat as Tony's. I can't get them that neat


----------

